# Furry MMORPGs?



## The Wave (Sep 27, 2009)

Are there any? Just wondering.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/features/worgen.html

durp


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 27, 2009)

Should this thread be under: Three frags left


----------



## The Wave (Sep 27, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/features/worgen.html
> 
> durp


No thanks, I dislike WoW so fucking much, I think it's an expensive overrated and stupid game. No offense to the people that like WoW.



Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Should this thread be under: Three frags left


Whoops, sorry, my fault. 
I think the mods will obviously know to move this when they see this thread....


----------



## Ratte (Sep 27, 2009)

Moving.  No big deal, it happens.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 27, 2009)

Wasn't there just a topic on this? Didn't someone say furcadia/SL and the thread died?


----------



## The Wave (Sep 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Moving.  No big deal, it happens.


Mkay, thanks. ^_^;



Eli said:


> Wasn't there just a topic on this? Didn't someone say furcadia/SL and the thread died?


I remember a thread where someone RPd a lot there, and thus everyone told him to go Furcadia..... I've looked into there, but it says it's mainly redirected to female or kids and is a socializing MMO, I don't really think I will enjoy it. It somehow reminds me of that Habbo, which I only enjoyed for the first month and then forgot about it. So I don't think that such socializing MMO's are good ideas for me.....


----------



## Zhael (Sep 27, 2009)

City of Hero's/Villains both allow you to create an anthro-character.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Sep 27, 2009)

The Wave said:


> No thanks, I dislike WoW so fucking much, I think it's an expensive overrated and stupid game. No offense to the people that like WoW.



You just described every single MMO there is. Why are you looking for "furry" MMO's again?


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 27, 2009)

Zhael said:


> City of Hero's/Villains both allow you to create an anthro-character.


 
I've never heard of that game?
Anyhow this game called Perfect World International haves a few anthro characters you can make but its a bit limited (well for the males at least) the girls get all the customizable options lol and nice breast physics for some odd reason XP


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Sep 27, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> I've never heard of that game?
> Anyhow this game called Perfect World International haves a few anthro characters you can make but its a bit limited (well for the males at least) the girls get all the customizable options lol and nice breast physics for some odd reason XP



Since when was fanservice an "odd" reason?


----------



## The Wave (Sep 27, 2009)

Zhael said:


> City of Hero's/Villains both allow you to create an anthro-character.


Eh, idk, I never was in that "Superhero" stuff. Maybe I'll try it....



Ishnuvalok said:


> You just described every single MMO there is. Why are you looking for "furry" MMO's again?


idk, I guess I'm kinda biased. Maybe if WoW was free I would try it. But since it's so expensive, I don't even bother trying since I will have to pay for it anyway if I want to play it.



south syde fox said:


> I've never heard of that game?
> Anyhow this game called Perfect World International haves a few anthro characters you can make but its a bit limited (well for the males at least) the girls get all the customizable options lol and nice breast physics for some odd reason XP


Well that's kinda interesting... I might try it. Too bad of the limited anthros....


----------



## Asswings (Sep 27, 2009)

Am I the only one that knows about Earth Eternal coming out soon?

Good fucking god. I'm getting tired of these threads. I should just make a new one going LOOK AT THIS FUCKERS.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 27, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Am I the only one that knows about Earth Eternal coming out soon?


It seems so. But it does look very interesting.


----------



## Volpino (Sep 27, 2009)

I've tried Earth Eternal already through the beta. It's cute, although not everyone asking about an MMORPG is thinking of browser-based games. It's by far the best browser based game I've seen.

There's just about a new MMO announced everyday, but only a handful make it to the market.

I know of one where the owner has the engine ready and is building the world, but can't find artists to work on it. Might have something to do with the fact that he can't pay them until after launch, but they would be making as much money on it as he does.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 27, 2009)

I think it's mostly that people think of Runescape if you say Browser-based mmorpg. :/


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Sep 27, 2009)

The Wave said:


> idk, I guess I'm kinda biased. Maybe if WoW was free I would try it. But since it's so expensive, I don't even bother trying since I will have to pay for it anyway if I want to play it.



You think WoW is expensive? Lol, you cheap Jew.

If you want to play an MMO, you're going to have to pay a fee of some kind. Sure there are free MMO's, but then again, there aren't any good free MMO's. 

If you don't want to pay a fee, don't look for an MMO.

Also wtf is it with this obsession of anthros in videogames? It's not like it makes the game any better or worse.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 28, 2009)

Darkstar-Dracon said:


> Since when was fanservice an "odd" reason?


 
I was just messing around, I was not surprised at all they did the females like that lol, seriously though you will get random pm's with guys asking to be your girlfriend, the only reason I choose the lady "untamed" was the fact that its the only way to play with the class called the venomancer, they are a badass class on there X3


----------



## Vatz (Sep 28, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Also wtf is it with this obsession of anthros in videogames? It's not like it makes the game any better or worse.


 

Uh...you won't want to play my games then...there are anthro lizards and foxes in them, and they tend to blow the living hell out of everything that comes within weapons-range. Seriously, LASI snipers can turn your head into Welch's Grape Jelly from over two miles away, and you'd think that a lizard couldn't do that...and don't even get me started on the Faukes--imagine a cross between a Delta Operator, Army Ranger, SAS, Spetznaz, and GSG-9 Operative, then give them a Texan accent and fur and a tail, fox-head, and an M4A1, then pay them to blow something up AND GET THE HELL OUT OF THE WAY.

As for the OP, there's this (under-played) game called Vanguard: Saga of Heroes out, but it is underplayed for a reason--graphics suck. That, and no one actually like the anthros except the ones that play the game. There are fox-people, wolf-people, and cat-people, but they don't even have tails  
I don't have an account, but my mom offered to pay for one if I felt like playing. Funny thing is, she, my stepdad, aunt, half-siblings, and brother are the only family members that are actually fine with me being a furry--out of an extended family of at least thirty-five members. Haven't tried telling my grandparents (either side) yet, but I don't think I'll get a good reaction.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 28, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> You think WoW is expensive? Lol, you cheap Jew.


 

Hey, I know lots of Jews that play WoW. Just because Jewish people run all the banks and services--and do it more effectively than anyone else, I might add--doesn't mean they don't by something nice occasionally.

In addition, there are a _few_ free MMO's that are good. Not exactly the best, but still good.

http://hobowars.com/ 
This game lets you edit your appearance somewhat, and there are a few animal-type options to choose from (tails, heads, etc.), but good luck evading the XP sluts that will no doubt come running up to you to ask for money...
And then, for those not looking for anthros in games, there is always this:






Introducing the Vulture (Clan designation: Mad Dog) for your Mechwarrior pleasure. Go ahead, pony up $25,000,000 and go for a ride in it (weapons and subsystems not included in purchase from Free Market).
Oh yeah, for more BattleTech stuff check out my signature


----------



## Zhael (Sep 28, 2009)

World of Warcraft... stealing your life fifteen dollars a month...


----------



## Benn (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh man... Guild Wars 2 has its trailer out now.   Charr and Norn are anthropomorfic races you can play, Asura are just... different.   Do check it out!


----------



## VengeanceZ (Sep 28, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> You think WoW is expensive? Lol, you cheap Jew.
> 
> If you want to play an MMO, you're going to have to pay a fee of some kind. Sure there are free MMO's, but then again, *there aren't any good free MMO's. *
> 
> ...



Take that back! *holds knife*

Very biased.

There is Rappelz, Dekaron and Cabal. Both are good, but as usual MMORPG's for me get boring until the point I go:

"wtf am I doing, wasting time, that's what. Trying to grind and level up while doing the same boring quests to get something or kill someone, which is also grinding. Why am I wasting time leveling on every mmorpg and see which one I like best. I don't even get far, the highest I got to was level 43 and it was in Dekaron, then I stopped playing because I was too busy and I'm still busy."

I might play Dekaron again, it's an averagely good "free" MMORPG.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 28, 2009)

Zhael said:


> World of Warcraft... stealing your life fifteen dollars a month...



Let me guess, mommy won't pay for your subscription?


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 28, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Let me guess, mommy won't pay for your subscription?


 
lol, anyhow I would play some WoW but I wouldn't have that much time to play it and if you think about it, your wasting almost 200 dollars a year for a game o3o


----------



## Asswings (Sep 28, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol, anyhow I would play some WoW but I wouldn't have that much time to play it and if you think about it, your wasting almost 200 dollars a year for a game o3o



Think of it this way, 15 bucks is what.... 3 hamburgers?
Just eat 3 hamburgers less a month. -shrugs- It's not that expensive at all.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 28, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Think of it this way, 15 bucks is what.... 3 hamburgers?
> Just eat 3 hamburgers less a month. -shrugs- It's not that expensive at all.


 
Meh I don't buy much fast food, I'm trying to save up for a new car because the one I got now is a piece of shit and then college expenses and other things just take what little money I don't have saved up ._.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 28, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Meh I don't buy much fast food, I'm trying to save up for a new car because the one I got now is a piece of shit and then college expenses and other things just take what little money I don't have saved up ._.



I'm not saying you do, I was just putting it into perspective for all those people who are going "OMG IT'S SO EXPENSIVE WASTE OF MONIEEESSSSS".
Sometimes I don't think people realize exactly how little 15 dollars really is.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 28, 2009)

Ticon said:


> I'm not saying you do, I was just putting it into perspective for all those people who are going "OMG IT'S SO EXPENSIVE WASTE OF MONIEEESSSSS".
> Sometimes I don't think people realize exactly how little 15 dollars really is.


 
lol I get ya though, it isn't really that expensive x3


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Sep 28, 2009)

the only REAL furry mmo is earth eternal which is still in beta mode.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 28, 2009)

Modern Fe9 said:


> the only REAL furry mmo is earth eternal which is still in beta mode.


 
I just lawled when I saw the characters looked all chibi and cute XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 28, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol I get ya though, it isn't really that expensive x3


its cause those same furs are paying for pron thats why its so expensive


----------



## The Wave (Sep 28, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> You think WoW is expensive? Lol, you cheap Jew.
> 
> If you want to play an MMO, you're going to have to pay a fee of some kind. Sure there are free MMO's, but then again, there aren't any good free MMO's.
> 
> If you don't want to pay a fee, don't look for an MMO.


I'm willing to pay a fee, but 15 a month is too expensive with all the bills and such. Plus, I have a very little time (like, school till half past 4 and then working 4 evenings a week), so free would be the best for me. But like I said, I'm willing to pay a fee, but just not that much......



Vatz said:


> Hey, I know lots of Jews that play WoW. Just because Jewish people run all the banks and services--and do it more effectively than anyone else, I might add--doesn't mean they don't by something nice occasionally.
> 
> In addition, there are a _few_ free MMO's that are good. Not exactly the best, but still good.


Someone is taking the jew joke a bit too serious....

Also, good MMO's are fine, I don't need necessary the best ones.



Benn said:


> Oh man... Guild Wars 2 has its trailer out now. Charr and Norn are anthropomorfic races you can play, Asura are just... different. Do check it out!


Meh, I've never like Guild Wars....



VengeanceZ said:


> "wtf am I doing, wasting time, that's what. Trying to grind and level up while doing the same boring quests to get something or kill someone, which is also grinding. Why am I wasting time leveling on every mmorpg and see which one I like best. I don't even get far, the highest I got to was level 43 and it was in Dekaron, then I stopped playing because I was too busy and I'm still busy."


Exact my thoughts, which is also a reason that I prefer free MMO's.



south syde fox said:


> and if you think about it, your wasting almost 200 dollars a year for a game o3o


I told you it's expensive.



Modern Fe9 said:


> the only REAL furry mmo is earth eternal which is still in beta mode.


Yeah, it seems so from what I get.... It does look good though, I hope the full release will be as soon as possible.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 28, 2009)

The Wave said:


> Yeah, it seems so from what I get.... It does look good though, I hope the full release will be as soon as possible.




Pssst, there's a link on the main site to Massively's giving away a fuckton of closed beta keys.

Just pick one up, it took me like what, 30 seconds?


----------



## The Wave (Sep 28, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Pssst, there's a link on the main site to Massively's giving away a fuckton of closed beta keys.
> 
> Just pick one up, it took me like what, 30 seconds?


I know, already seen it. But the full and bug free game would be a better experience than a buggy beta, eh?


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 28, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Let me guess, mommy won't pay for your subscription?



More like lazy if you can get to Walmart once every 60 days with $30 in your pocket you don't need mommy or daddy's credit card to pay for your wow addiction.  

If some one can't manage that chances are their computer doesn't have the balls to run wow anyways (and that's pretty sad).



> I'm willing to pay a fee, but 15 a month is too expensive with all the bills and such. Plus, I have a very little time (like, school till half past 4 and then working 4 evenings a week), so free would be the best for me. But like I said, I'm willing to pay a fee, but just not that much......



If $15 bucks a month is too expensive for you (it's less if you buy in bulk) then maybe should be finding a 2nd job (or a first job if you don't have one) instead of wasting time with an mmo.


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 28, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Think of it this way, 15 bucks is what.... 3 hamburgers?


not at Mcdonalds...
I <3 $1 double cheesburgers


----------



## The Wave (Sep 29, 2009)

Ilayas said:


> If $15 bucks a month is too expensive for you (it's less if you buy in bulk) then maybe should be finding a 2nd job (or a first job if you don't have one) instead of wasting time with an mmo.


I already have two jobs.


----------



## Aquin (Sep 30, 2009)

Due to the lack of them, someday i want to team up with a decent group of coders and make one. The problem is cost, and competition with the major MMORPGs. If we do 3d that is, which most people want. 

A 2D game could actually happen, however 3D is pushing it, that may take a couple years at least. 

I've learned alot about what not to do from WoW (design wise), and a few other MMORPGs.

The big question is... funding. That would be really expensive to produce. Not just that server costs, upkeep, programmers, artists, musicians, etc. 

So this game would start 2D, and perhaps move to 3D someday if popular enough.

We need someone in the fandom who has a large amount of money they are willing to invest in a game like this. In a few years i will be able to, but who knows how the fandom will change then.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 1, 2009)

Eh, people who think WoW > others tend to have that mindset just to justify their wasting of money.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Oct 1, 2009)

The Wave said:


> * Plus, I have a very little time*



Problem solved. You shouldn't play MMO's then if you think that you don't have enough time for WoW.


----------



## Rifter (Oct 1, 2009)

On the topic of WoW's subscription fee, I dunno... I think it's actually saving me money in the long run. Had I not been subscribed for the past couple of months, I probably would've picked up ODST, Ultimate Alliance 2 and Scribblenauts last month alone - That's something to the tune of 150 dollars. I'm a pretty big gamer, so that might not be a typical monthly figure for the rest of you... But yeah, $15 is a drop in the bucket for me.


----------



## Monamy (Oct 1, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Problem solved. You shouldn't play MMO's then if you think that you don't have enough time for WoW.


 
... dude, WoW is just the worst, most addicting game I've ever played. WoW is simply a game that could barely make it to the addiction level of Final Fantasy XII (if you ever played it, you'll know what I mean).

In fact, WoW is actually too silly if you think critically; with all those expansions and so-called 'new threats' facing the Horde and the Alliance, you still find the two fighting each others =P I kinda liked Warcraft way better...

But it's a good thing Diablo 3 is coming out someday, I've heard it will be free just like 1 and 2. Damn it I can't wait x3


----------



## Asswings (Oct 1, 2009)

Monamy said:


> ... dude, WoW is just the worst, most addicting game I've ever played. WoW is simply a game that could barely make it to the addiction level of Final Fantasy XII (if you ever played it, you'll know what I mean).
> 
> In fact, WoW is actually too silly if you think critically; with all those expansions and so-called 'new threats' facing the Horde and the Alliance, you still find the two fighting each others =P I kinda liked Warcraft way better...
> 
> But it's a good thing Diablo 3 is coming out someday, I've heard it will be free just like 1 and 2. Damn it I can't wait x3



If it's a bad game, why is it so addicting? 

Fail logic there.


----------



## KForce1Luca (Jun 23, 2012)

if only there was like a good one, but in the end you'll probably have to pay for one, or it'll be like Spiral Knights where you can play if for free but only for a certain amount of time, then you gotta wait a day to play again unless you buy time xwx





It makes me sad that this kinda game doesn't exist either TwT but until the day that a furry game comes, might as well play with some I guess, that or make an Earth Eternal character lol
Btw how do you make a Stream Profile as a sig xwx *sucks at internet stuff*


----------



## BarlettaX (Jun 23, 2012)

KForce1Luca said:


> if only there was like a good one, but in the end you'll probably have to pay for one, or it'll be like Spiral Knights where you can play if for free but only for a certain amount of time, then you gotta wait a day to play again unless you buy time xwx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey

Yeah you
I know you're new, but please refrain from necro-ing threads in the future, mmkay?


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 23, 2012)

No! Bad Necro! Stay dead!


----------

